# Suche Titel vom Film



## Robonator (25. Januar 2012)

Hey ich brauch eure Hilfe
Ich hab vor etwa ein oder zwei Jahren mal ein Film geschaut aber ich kann mich nicht mehr an den Titel erinnern.
Ich denke es war etwas in richtung Krimi.
Naja woran ich mich noch erinnere:

Es ging um einen Jungen der mit seinem Bruder in den Ferien an einen See fährt wo sie ihr Ferienhaus haben. Der Junge nimmt auch einen Freund mit. 
Der Bruder will die Zeit dort nutzen um an seinem eigenen Buch zu schreiben. 
Die Jungs mussten auch immer mit einem Ruderboot über den See um Essen zu kaufen.
Irgendwann lädt der Bruder eine Frau in das Haus ein, ich glaube die Frau war ein Filmstar oder irgendwie sowas. Später hat der Bruder Sex mit ihr und die beiden Jungs hängen vor dem Fenster und schauen zu.
Der Freund oder whatever von der Frau bekommt das irgendwann mit und kommt vorbei um den Bruder umzubringen, aber er selbst wird getötet und keiner weiß wer es war. 
Später sind die beiden Jungs erwachsen und haben immer noch Kontakt, nur stirbt der Freund irgendwann. Und dann, wenn man ein bischen nachdenkt findet man auch heraus wer wirklich der Mörder von diesem Typen war.
Ich glaube der Junge kommt später mit diesem Filmstar oder so zusammen.

Irgendwo in der Mitte des Films sind die auch auf nem Jahrmarkt und sehen den Typen dort auch betrunken. Die beiden Jungs sind glaub ich über den Zaun geklettert um dorthin zu kommen.

Das ist alles woran ich mich erinnere. Ich glaube der Film ist auch schon ein bischen älter. 

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir sagen wie der heißt


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Januar 2012)

Ja der is von Hakan Nesser. Hatte ich als Deutsch Abschlussprüfung.
Der Titel war: "kim novak badete nie im see von genezareth"


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ja der is von Hakan Nesser. Hatte ich als Deutsch Abschlussprüfung.
> Der Titel war: "kim novak badete nie im see von genezareth"


 
Der isses, hatte den zufällig damals auch in Deutsch.


----------

